# Which RO unit? Urgent help please!



## 5678 (29 Sep 2015)

Need some help!

I'd bought RO in from my lfs, but having had a tds pen arrive today I'm measuring it in the containers between 230-280!!

I've put quite a few shrimp in now so want to sort this before they die. Only option I can see is to buy myself a filter. 

If I change 50% a week then I need 40 litres, so can get away with a small unit. 
The question is what do I need to buy? 

Seems I'm looking at £100-150?


----------



## Nelson (29 Sep 2015)

I've got a RO-MAN.Does the job.  http://www.ro-man.com/shop/


----------



## Andy D (29 Sep 2015)

Personally I use this one:

http://www.osmotics.co.uk/products/4-Stage-50-Gallon-Per-Day-Reverse-Osmosis-System-with-DI.html


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Sep 2015)

5678 said:


> I'm measuring it in the containers between 230-280!!


Take it back and ask for your money back. take your tds pen to prove it. I used to get water from the tap with lower tds than that.


----------



## 5678 (29 Sep 2015)

Big clown said:


> Take it back and ask for your money back. take your tds pen to prove it. I used to get water from the tap with lower tds than that.


I'm going to phone them first thing tomorrow! Despite it being free refills, I still paid £10 a go for the 25 litre containers!

Will read up on those links now.


----------



## Andy D (29 Sep 2015)

5678 said:


> I'm going to phone them first thing tomorrow! Despite it being free refills, I still paid £10 a go for the 25 litre containers!
> 
> Will read up on those links now.



I think it's free refills as that's tap water! lol


----------



## 5678 (29 Sep 2015)

I know! I'm pretty annoyed by this and will voice that tomorrow. I guess it's one of a few things...
- Full on piss take and sold me tap water
- Their RO unit is screwed
- The containers were dirty/contaminated?

Andy, could you check how tall your unit is? I'm looking at the 36 gal version. but size seems much the same. The site doesn't list dimensions though.


----------



## 5678 (29 Sep 2015)

Andy D said:


> Personally I use this one:
> 
> http://www.osmotics.co.uk/products/4-Stage-50-Gallon-Per-Day-Reverse-Osmosis-System-with-DI.html


Just ordered the same. Cheers.


----------



## Andy D (29 Sep 2015)

It's 45cm tall if you have the DI resin upright. 40cm without it.


----------



## 5678 (30 Sep 2015)

Spoke with the shop who have offered more today. They will stay open late to help too. 
Said its measuring 6 today!


----------



## EnderUK (30 Sep 2015)

remember to order your plumbing fittings as well for best output ratio.

You'll want a 1/2" T-Piece with a ball valve to put into existing cold water mains (might be copper pipe or plastic so get the right t-piece), and you'll want get the RO fittings and probably some RO taps to shut the unit tight, you'll need 3-4 ish.


----------



## 5678 (30 Sep 2015)

EnderUK said:


> remember to order your plumbing fittings as well for best output ratio.
> 
> You'll want a 1/2" T-Piece with a ball valve to put into existing cold water mains (might be copper pipe or plastic so get the right t-piece), and you'll want get the RO fittings and probably some RO taps to shut the unit tight, you'll need 3-4 ish.



Thanks, I'd assumed the kit it came with would be sufficient? Are the pierce fittings a bad idea then?

I'll take a look at the pipework under the sink tonight and try to work out what I need.


----------



## 5678 (30 Sep 2015)

Reading on the Osmotics site, it seems like the washing machine feed Y adapter might be the easiest for me. The Cupboard I want to use is next to the washing machine so would be ideal?

Y adapter: http://www.osmotics.co.uk/products/Washing-Machine-Y%2dPiece-3{47}4"-BSP.html
Thread adapter to RO pipework: http://www.osmotics.co.uk/products/John-Guest-3{47}4"-BSP-Tap-Connector-for-1{47}4"-Tube.html
Inline ball valve for RO unit pipework (in case I need to move it?) http://www.osmotics.co.uk/products/Inline-Ball-Valve-1{47}4".html

Thoughts?


----------



## Andy D (30 Sep 2015)

I found this very useful:


----------



## 5678 (1 Oct 2015)

Spot on. Thanks Andy. Wish I'd ordered a few more ball valves now though!


----------



## •Cai• (4 Feb 2016)

Bump


----------



## 5678 (5 Feb 2016)

•Cai• said:


> Bump


What do you want to know? I bought the osmotics one and it's fine. Plumbing it in to a y pipe in my washing machine feed was easy enough too.


----------



## •Cai• (5 Feb 2016)

Just your opinion on ease of installation and use. I've ordered the osmotics one also and I tend to make it portable like the video shows.

What salts do you add to your water? I've ordered some salty shrimp personally. 

I've tap water in my tank already, how would I add Ro water over a time so it's 100% RO. 
Cheers


----------

